# Pyracantha shrub wood use



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I must remove a Pyracantha 'Tree' and want to find if the wood is suitable for any type of woodworking project. 
The only information found on line refers to the item as a 'shrub that never exceed 8' in height nor 2" in stem diameter.
I can tell you the tree coming out will have a lot of 5"/6" trunk wood and it is currently in excess of 18' in height. If it has any redeeming value, I will save some/most/all of the wood. Otherwise, thru the chipper and into the bin it goes.

Ira


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

How did this turn out? I've never heard of pyracantha wood, could you post pictures of it?


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Sorry, but I have not yet removed the schrub [tree]. It has grown into the power lines at my daughter's home. We waited months for the power company to finally remove the limbs from the power lines. I will get to the removal early fall, if all goes well.


----------



## NewMexicoDan (Oct 14, 2017)

A little late as I just joined Lumberjocks. I have been using pyracantha wood for turning pens especially for my grown children who hated these bushed when we had to trim them. I have several branches from 3 to 4 inches in diameter that I had cut down and saved several years ago. I have lots of longitudinal cracks from it not being properly dried so I can't make larger turned objects such as pepper mills unless I want to do lots of glue fill. I can bet 5 or 6 blanks from each 5 inch section of the branch. The wood is hard and finishes very well to a nice light tan color with CA finish.


----------

